# Newbie TV question



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I have seen a tv which I woudl liek to buy (please tell me if you have any better suggestion out there, budget around £180).

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/product/2054/meos-12.1-portable-freeview-tv--dvd-player/meos-dvd120bp/

My question is probably a really stupid one.

QUESTION: I note that the attachment at the end of the power input plugs into a cigarette lighter (main battery). Is there such an attachment that will go onto the "cigarette lighter input end" that can convert the attachment into the 2 thin spikes that will allow me to plug into the 12v socket to run off my leisure battery ????

Thanks guys

oz


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

ozmen said:


> QUESTION: I note that the attachment at the end of the power input plugs into a cigarette lighter (main battery). Is there such an attachment that will go onto the "cigarette lighter input end" that can convert the attachment into the 2 thin spikes that will allow me to plug into the 12v socket to run off my leisure battery ????
> oz


Hi Ozmen
Yes, you will be able to buy something like C, D or E http://www.leisurefayre.co.uk/original_site/html_pages/12vacces.htm depending on your particular 2-pin socket. Most caravan accessory shops will have them.
-H


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Oz and welcome to the site ! I bought a TV from them, the laptop type 11.4"one about 6 months ago and I must say it is superb,it uses very little power and the picture quality is excellent.The only drawback is the sound quality which is a bit tinnie but I have linked mine to some speakers which work fine.Mine has also got Freeview but you need to have a good aeriel and be in a good reception area to get it so I bought a 12v/240v Sat system from Aldi the best thing I think I have ever bought for the camper and although at first it drove me nuts setting it up I can now get it up and running in about 5mins.The games that come with it on a disc are pretty old like space invaders etc but you can plug in things like an SD card and view photos that you have just taken.I found the company very good to deal with as when I ordered mine it was out of stock but they kept me up to date on the delivery.They also sell on ebay but I think that they are cheaper on the main site.My opinion is buy it as if you go to your local caravan shop you will pay through the nose for something with a lot less features than this.Good luck please keep us informed.
Wyn.


----------



## 121928 (Apr 1, 2009)

*meos-dvd120bp*

I bought one of these TV's but when the Leisure Battery drops to 11.75 volts it stops working. 
In my opinion the TV is NOT suitable for Caravan or Motor Home.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If that happens it goes straight onto its own internal batteries. I like ours and good at finding channels quick well it is when my 16 year old does it! 8O Its a touch small but am not a tv watching and those that do in our house find it ok.

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: meos-dvd120bp*



the_mill_hhcc_uk said:


> I bought one of these TV's but when the Leisure Battery drops to 11.75 volts it stops working.
> In my opinion the TV is NOT suitable for Caravan or Motor Home.


At 11.75V your battery is down to 30% and you should switch off non-essentials like TVs. Everytime you take more than 50% from your battery you do it a small amount of harm.

So actually this is a plus point making it very suitable for a motorhome.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm right in the throes of the telly dilemma too! I've just bought a little 10" TV with freeview (A25FN) from Maplins.

As I was having a look to work out best way to run it, I found all sorts of confusing views. Running it off the 12V is bothering me also now (thanks for the link for adapter plug). However, in the sites FAQ's about the tv, one guy asks if it is OK to use it when car battery charging and they said yes. - That makes me think it is safe with changes in voltage?

Also, can I run it on the largest Halfords brick, that I use for emergency power? Would it last long?

Been reading too that a mast aerial is what to get for freeview - like the Smarty on Roadpro. Or would I be better with a sat dish (which I have no room for really). What was interesting was a flat 6" aerial connecter that enables the window to be closed on it (bought it in case I don't get proper kit sorted in time to go away £6-99 Maplins)

My van has a Mowhawk? socket inside and plug for TV aerial and 2 pin the socket has a knob on it that says 'gain'. Wires go into wardrobe and up - but someone has had it off with whatever aerial was up there before they sold it.

I'd really like an aerial on top of van that I can work from inside wardrobe - but all the ones I've looked at say mast is better for the freeview. Can anyone really sensible sort me out before I part with cash please?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

vardy said:


> I'm right in the throes of the telly dilemma too! I've just bought a little 10" TV with freeview (A25FN) from Maplins.
> 
> As I was having a look to work out best way to run it, I found all sorts of confusing views. Running it off the 12V is bothering me also now (thanks for the link for adapter plug). However, in the sites FAQ's about the tv, one guy asks if it is OK to use it when car battery charging and they said yes. - That makes me think it is safe with changes in voltage?
> 
> ...


'gain' is like a volume control for the TV signal and it implies there is a signal amplifier in there.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Aha! - the plot thickens....... Thank you Frank. I'd like to make use of the neatly installed socket stuff that's there if it's any good and still up to date enough. - H


----------

